# Brutto Netto



## Leno (24. Feb 2012)

Hi liebes Java Forum,

ich habe mal eine Frage.Ich brauche einen einfachen Brutto Netto Rechner ( Gehalt ). 
Es sollen gehälter per Random erzeugt werden. Dabei soll z.B. ein einfacher angestellter zwischen

20000- 40000 Gehalt beziehen ( krumme Werte wie z.B. 22345,sollten vermieden werden ) 
daraus soll aus Brutto Gehalt das Netto Gehalt berechnet werden ( ohne Lohnsteuerklasse etc...) 
also eine einfache Berechung.

Hat jemand einen tip für mich bis jetzt weiß ich nur wie ich Zufallszahlen erzeuge :


```
public long randomNumber(int min, int max) {

		return Math.round((Math.random() * (max - min)) + min);

	}
```

Erzeugt mir zumindest schon mal Zufallszahlen in einem bestimmten Intervall.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Feb 2012)

Mit der Random Klasse


----------



## DanZ (24. Feb 2012)

Wie "grade" sollen die Zahlen denn sein? Wenn es sich in 100ter Schritten bewegen sollen könntest du e.g. einfach Zahlen zwischen 20 und 40 erzeugen und dann mit 100 multiplizieren.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Feb 2012)

> einfach Zahlen zwischen 20 und 40 erzeugen und dann mit 100 multiplizieren. 

wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, zwischen 200 und 400, dann mal 100


----------



## Leno (24. Feb 2012)

@Danz : Passt gute Idee !!! Wieso bin ich selber nich darauf gekommen , scheine ja in Mathe nicht aufgepasst zu haben !;( . Und wie kann ich einfach Brutto nach Netto berechnen ? Also ohne den schnick schnack wie z.B. Kirchensteuer, Lohnsteuerklasse etc... eine einfache Berechung hat jemand ne Idee´?


----------



## diggaa1984 (24. Feb 2012)

Gibts es zur Berechnung keine Vorgaben? Wird was abgezogen, wenn ja pauschal prozentual? Wenn Letzteres zutrifft sollte jedes Grundschulmathebuch ausreichen. Wenns keine Abzüge gibt, haste Brutto = Netto, brauchste nichts berechnen ^^


----------



## DanZ (24. Feb 2012)

Also real ist das auch ohne SchnickSchnak (oh wäre das schön, keine Steuerklasse, keine sozialabgaben ) dank Steuerprogression nicht ganz so schön... kannst ja mal hier gucken http://www.imacc.de/Steuertabelle/Lohnsteuertabellen/2012/LoSt_2012_WEST_9_ohnePKV_Monat.pdf  aber kann man bestimmt auch berechnen.
Wenns nicht real sein muss denk dir halt was aus.


----------



## Leno (24. Feb 2012)

@Danz: Danke für die Tabelle, aber dies ist to much. Eine einfachere Berechnung muss her 

Berechnung netto = bruttp - Steuern - Sozialabgaben


----------



## diggaa1984 (24. Feb 2012)

sollen diese subtrahenten denn fiktiv vorliegen, oder sich auf etwas stützen? wir können da ja auch nur raten was deinen anforderungen entspricht. Die Formel an sich is ja erstma ok, und wie man die programmiert wirst ja auch wissen ^^

ich verstehe noch nicht, warum das nun so problematisch ist, das brutto zu berechnen ???:L


----------



## ARadauer (24. Feb 2012)

Leno hat gesagt.:


> @Danz: Danke für die Tabelle, aber dies ist to much. Eine einfachere Berechnung muss her


as willst du rechnen? Lohnsteuer ist halt nicht so einfach.. rechne umsatzsteuer wenn dir das andere to much ist... * 1,2


----------



## Leno (24. Feb 2012)

Naja es ist so ich möchte Daten erstellen und jeder verdient halt einen Bruttolohn.Davon 
möchte ich Nettolohn berechnen, habe aber erst jetzt gemerkt wie Komplex das ganze ist.
Lohnsteuer,Kirchensteuer , Kinder etc... 

Da es sich bei den Daten ehh nur um fikitive Daten handelt suche ich nach einer einfachen Lösung vo Brutto nach Netto zu rechnen ohne diese ganzen Informationen zu beziehen.


----------



## DanZ (24. Feb 2012)

Dann mach doch einfach sowas... ab 10.000 Euro jahreseinkommen 1% Steuern. Mit jedem Tausender mehr Einkommen kommen 0,5% oder so drauf bis zu einem Maximum von 25%. Ist zwar nicht realistisch, aber ist es ja sowieso nicht


----------



## diggaa1984 (24. Feb 2012)

naja dann bleibt dir ne prozentuale pauschale oder n fester betrag den du bei allen abziehst .. anders gehts ja nicht. was du davon umsetzt kannst nur du entscheiden.


----------



## Javalist (24. Feb 2012)

Leno hat gesagt.:


> @Danz: Danke für die Tabelle, aber dies ist to much. Eine einfachere Berechnung muss her
> 
> Berechnung netto = bruttp - Steuern - Sozialabgaben



Da hast Du Deine Formel doch.
Das "Brutto" erzeugst Du doch aus Deinen Zufallszahlen. Jetzt ziehst Du nur noch "Steuern" und "Sozialabgaben" ab, und gut ist.
Hast Du eine Vorgabe oder ähnliches, wo definiert ist, wie hoch "Steuern" und "Sozialabgaben" ist?



Wenn das hier kein fiktives Beispiel oder eine Aufgabe ist, kannste das so natürlich vergessen. Gibt ja ganze Berufszweige, die sich damit beschäftigen, die Steuern zu berechnen...


----------

